# Wha do you/your horse wear when going swimming?



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Im usually bareback in shorts and my swim suit and just have a halter on him

As for teaching them....well my guys are really fish
They LOVE it and I have more trouble keeping them out of the water.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Here we are about to take a dip.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Taffy - Just my opinion, but Black Caviar rocked the suit better


----------



## kac7700 (Apr 20, 2012)

Just beware, those horses get slippery when they're all wet! The first time I sent, I only let him go in up to his chest since I wasn't confident I could stay on a slippery horse for the ride back home!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Tank top, board shorts & a helmet, no shoes, no saddle, a bridle, but I steered with a lead rope around his neck.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

A helmet to swim in? Okay....what ever.


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

bikini, barefoot, no helmet, PVC bridle and a leadrope around the neck for something to hold incase I need it.


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

I dont see the point in wearing a helmet either (when swimming with your horse). As said before, no saddle, rope halter and reins... I usually hold on the mane once the horse swims. Just make sure that you lean forward and kind of float on the horse that makes it more pleasent for you and the horse and it will be easier to find your seat back one the horse gets some ground again. I go swimming with my guys almost every day in the summer! So much fun, cant wait! As for the horse, maybe you have the chance to bring a horse that already knows how and likes it, that will make it easier for your horse to go in. Good luck and TONS OF FUN!!!! Of course we all want to see pics... :0)


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Growing up in Michigan (The Great Lake State!) there were half a dozen lakes within riding distance. I'd hop on bareback with a bridle and my part Arab would dive right in any chance she got. My Paint would have nothing to do with water larger than a puddle.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The reason for the helmet is if you slide off the back of the horse, there is a chance you could get hit in the head with one of his paddling legs. Read that years ago in a horse magazine, also it's just second nature to me to put on a helmet every ride every time, I feel weird getting on a horse without one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftDreamer (Apr 15, 2013)

I've never wore a helmet and never will. :lol: Here's a picture of my big bay baby next to my first pony I ever had.  I plan on swimming with her. And yeah, I heard that you lay across their back instead of sitting on them so that it is more comfortable for you and the horse.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

waresbear said:


> The reason for the helmet is if you slide off the back of the horse, there is a chance you could get hit in the head with one of his paddling legs. Read that years ago in a horse magazine, also it's just second nature to me to put on a helmet every ride every time, I feel weird getting on a horse without one.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




I'd be afraid I'd fall off the horse and my head would go down while my feet come up ......I'd think you'd also need a life jacket......Do they make a helmet that floats and doubles as a life jacket?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I wear absolutely nothing....Lady Godiva style...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, ^^Chick is much braver than I. I can't even imagine the horsehair in the....um...unmentionables:rofl:.

Itchy.....

Whenever I'm going swimming, I normally just wear swimming attire myself but my horses don't wear any working tack because all my tack is leather. They get ridden in a halter with rope reins.

The first time I took Dobe swimming, I did have a cheapy bareback pad (no stirrups) that I put on him just to have a bit of traction. Once most of the excess water is off them, they aren't so slick, but going along in the water, it will get between your legs and the horse and it's about like trying to ride a greased whale LOL.

As for the first time trying to swim with them, I stick with the relative shallows (as deep as they can go without losing footing) for quite a while until they are comfortable, then I will start taking them out on very short deeper excursions where they have to swim for a few seconds.

Keep in mind that horses have to work really hard to keep their head above water if you sit on them square as if you were riding on dry ground. If you are going to take them deep for more than a few seconds or if you plan to try to cross a deeper body of water (pond/river), then you'll need to get off and float beside them. Grab a handful of mane and let them drag you along beside them as they swim.


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

hmm, may need pictures to ensure i understand what lady godiva style means....

for me and those I ride with it depends fully on the reasons we are in the water work or fun...also, the warmer the weather, the less clothing worn

if we are going to truly "swim" then we take all tack off the horse, if it's just for fun


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I wear absolutely nothing....Lady Godiva style...


Yikes! We'll, the question was asked.....many years ago I probably would have joined you......heck, you could at least wear a helmet...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL! I don't think I would be considered neked if I was sporting the helmet!
Nah, I was playing about the Lady Godiva horse swimming(sorry ropinbiker no pics!), I at least wear my skivvies, like smrobs said, you don't want horse hair in the nooks and crannies...eek!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Actually they make you wear helmets when you river raft, but also life jackets. I don't know, I just wear a helmet whenever I get on a horse. Never thought about a life jacket, as they impede you when you swim.


----------

